# My Classic Ford 2015 Picture's



## Bkjames

Better late than never!
















































































































Brian


----------



## Alfieharley1

The Mk1/Mk2 escorts are beautiful nice photos!


----------



## Sveneng

Some corking pictures there, thanks for taking the time to post.


----------



## ted11

Fantastic pictures, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Bkjames

Thanks for looking at them glad you like them :thumb:


Brian


----------



## LSpec

thanks for share


----------



## EliteCarCare

Some great shots there, used to be really into the Mk1 and Mk2 Escorts way back when. Will always have a soft spot for them.. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## SBM

Oh WOW fabulous pictures and really took me "back in the day" :argie: :argie:

I have had a few of these including a Caspian blue Mk1 XR2 and my best mate had a black 1300 supersport - not seen these for ages.

Thanks for sharing, I'm going to find out when the next classic Ford show is! got to pay a visit!


----------



## Bill58

Fantastic pictures, thanks for posting.


----------



## tenyearsafter

Wow, what a fantastic set. Would love any of them, save the daft rat Festa. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SteveTDCi

tenyearsafter said:


> Wow, what a fantastic set. Would love any of them, save the daft rat Festa. Thanks for sharing.


That pretty much sums it up for me.


----------



## vroomphoto

Some lovely cars there, always loved the Mk1/2 Escorts and the Cosworths


----------



## ZAFBLOKE

WOW my fav has to be the Mark 3 Cortina quiet a rarity now


----------



## stevieR26

Wow great pics !


----------

